# Aquatic Plant Collecting in Dayton Area



## JLWDuneNet (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey All.

Does anyone know of any good areas in the Dayton vicinity to collect aquatic plants? I've found a few streams that have a few things here or there, but I'm really looking for some areas with some nice diversity... 

Let me know on here, or e-mail me privately (JLW at Dune Net...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have yet to find anywhere locally with a good selection of plants but I haven't really looked too hard...yet. I have found a couple of plants in the pond across the street from my house but never ID'd them. 

think maybe one of the best places to look would be away from the public places. I have noticed many more small streams and ditches taht look promising since I began to keep plants in my tanks. There are a couple by me I paln on checking out very soon


----------

